# anyone daily their bagged vw?



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

looking into bagging my b3 passat wagon, now being my daily ive got the idea that airbagged cars need alot of maintenance, question is: who dailys their bagged dub? itll make me feel alot more confident in purchasing bags if some people do daily their cars......also how much maintenance do you really need to do for a daily driver?
insparation!








cheers
dom


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: anyone daily their bagged vw? (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

yea


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

most people on here do


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^ agreed


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

i do


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

same here


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i do. ive had my setup since last feb, through snow and freezing temps no problem, watertraps and some ppl run a little antifreeze in the tank. If you understand your setup and are comfortable diagnosing a problem, do it, if you are gonna get it installed and not try and figure it out it might not be the best thing to do just in case you run into a problem and get stranded


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

well, im thinking about a full mason-tech kit, supplied only, ive got a fair idea on how it all works, so ill install it myself with guidance from a mate who's dealt with air ride before, i just need to know what the best option is, in terms of what kit to buy and how reliable they are 
that's awesome news about most people dailying their rides, makes me feel a whole lot better, whats maintenance like on these bad boys? we don't get crazy winters here so its all good on the winter part.... ohh and summers coming up in australia anyways! haha
dom


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

me do


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i do


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

when i had my gti, i put 15k on it. never had a single problem.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i do


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*

10k on it so far as a daily.
Only one problem, and that was when I rubbed through a line when experimenting with how low I could actually drive.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

12k on it so far as a daily (no issues) simple upkeep.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

All day every day


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

^^
x2


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

daily drive my a8L for two years now , summer and real winter(over 6 feet of snow and peak of -30c) , 40k with the set up no problem just maintenance


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: anyone daily their bagged vw? (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

cabbywitha 16v-T: that car was my daily







. 7mths and about 10tkms without a single problem or leak. Just use quality parts (does not always = expensive), plan and execute well, and you'll have reliable system.
That had manual valves. Sold that one and no building another setup on a similar car for next summer. This time with asco valves which should be reliable too, hopefully.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

who doesnt? lol


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

wow this is some awesome **** fellas!, 
anyone used this stuff for their vw? is this the best option to go really low 
http://www.probag.com.au/air page 4.html


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

i do


----------



## synthetik77 (Apr 17, 2009)

I daily my ride with bags since I got the setup about 1 month ago I only blew one rear bag... But other than that no problems


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

ive blown rear bags a plenty. not after taking a grinder to the beam. muhahaha.
i daily mine. i deliver pizzas in it.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (billmongold)*

I put 50k on my car since april of 08 when I bought it... 
Bags to me are better for daily driving then coils. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*

13k one blow out but that all changed after the angle grinder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

Cant say much for the link. But I was out at the clubs with Brian
and his mates, and I will say these Auzzies can party!

_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_wow this is some awesome **** fellas!, 
anyone used this stuff for their vw? is this the best option to go really low 
http://www.probag.com.au/air page 4.html


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (billmongold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmongold* »_ i deliver pizzas in it.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Daily and only car.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: anyone daily their bagged vw? (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

yeah i bagged my audi. its my daily driver.


----------

